# New Mod @poppajon75 being a bully



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I happened to mention in a post that had never tried a crack stick (HUHC) so jon nice guy that he is decided i needed to try a few along with a few body guards, the Quint and the Mareas are also new to me.
Thank you Jon, harden up your mailbox :wink2:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Glad they're safe in their new forever home...until you put the flame to em anyways. Enjoy bro!

Sent from Joe's couch.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great strike John! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeez the man is a wrecking machine :grin2:


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Give a guy some authority and wham...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Starting to think there are some abuse of power issues around here lol. Nice hit!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn these tyranical moderators who implement their will through violence. I feel revolution in the air!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Return Fire
https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?qtc_tLabels1=9405809699937359447679


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I’ve been away from the puff forums for a bit and come back and see a new mod smacking people around left & right! 

Beautiful hit! Enjoy those crack sticks. They are tasty little treats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Abuse of power!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Return Fire
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?qtc_tLabels1=9405809699937359447679


I can't get away with nothin... 

Sent from Joe's couch.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another nice hit to another deserving member

Sent from Joe's other recliner


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Apparently, all that time on "Joe's Couch" is really going to his head...

Sent from under Joe's porch


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

ebnash said:


> Apparently, all that time on "Joe's Couch" is really going to his head...
> 
> Sent from under Joe's porch


 @ebnash you don't have ta keep hanging under the porch brother the living rooms getting full but, there's still plenty of room for a beach chair or a stool.....you guys are too funny!!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> @ebnash you don't have ta keep hanging under the porch brother the living rooms getting full but, there's still plenty of room for a beach chair or a stool.....you guys are too funny!!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

I go away for a bit come back and this guy is flouting hiss new position by putting the smack down .....Nice Hit!!!! I tell you I can't leave for a second

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Kidvegas said:
> 
> 
> > @ebnash you don't have ta keep hanging under the porch brother the living rooms getting full but, there's still plenty of room for a beach chair or a stool.....you guys are too funny!!
> ...


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> poppajon75 said:
> 
> 
> > While your in the kitchen...make me a sammich too!
> ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

poppajon75 said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on it.
> ...


----------

